# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT White Russian rc4 released

## acoul

> We are proud to present a new release candidate. Before you do a fresh install or update of any existing router, please read this.
> 
> Changes between rc3 and rc4:
> 
> - web administration console written in awk and ash
> it is included by default in our release!!
> - watchdog for client mode and wds
> - stability fix for Linksys WRT54GS v1.1 and WRT54Gv2.2
> - public key authentication for dropbear,
> ...

----------


## xrg

Κάνω μια προσπάθεια να χτίσω το σύστημα με 2.6.14.x . Μέχρι τώρα έχει κάποια δυσκολία, γιατί πάω σε πακέτα μεγαλύτερα από αυτά που είχε το trunk openwrt. Προχωράει όμως καλά..
Αλέξη, εσύ κάνεις build;

----------


## acoul

Μπράβο και επιτέλους μια καλή αρχή. Το περίμενα πως και πως αυτό. Κάτι προσπαθώ σε 2.6 αλλά δεν έχω serial cable για να δω τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει... Ένα 2.6 image εδώ: Internet,Wireless

----------


## xrg

> Μπράβο και επιτέλους μια καλή αρχή. Το περίμενα πως και πως αυτό. Κάτι προσπαθώ σε 2.6 αλλά δεν έχω serial cable για να δω τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει... Ένα 2.6 image εδώ: Internet,Wireless


Εγώ το πήγα πιό μακριά, γι αυτό και μου έχει πάρει ήδη 4 μέρες και δεν έχω compile: δοκιμάζω 2.6.14 αντί για 2.6.12 και χτίζω πρώτα για i386 (γιατί δεν θέλω να τουβλώσω το Linksys με το καλημέρα..).
Στόχος μου είναι πρώτα να το βάλω σε κάτι Pentium I που έχω. Το ξέρω όμως οτι αυτό θα αργήσει.

----------


## acoul

Το έχεις δει αυτό

----------


## xrg

> Το έχεις δει αυτό


Αυτό το έχω δεί και μέσα στο openwrt. Υπάρχει επιλογή να χτίσω για i386 (Geode) με 2.6.12 κλπ.
Ο στόχος μου όμως είναι να ακολουθώ τον τελευταίο πυρήνα (έχω αφαιρέσει και τη χρήση 2.4 kernel-headers) ώστε να έχω λιγότερα patches. Εκεί είναι που "έσπασαν" αρκετά.
Τώρα ακόμα έχω πρόβλημα και με το kdesvn ακόμα, οπότε δεν συγχρονίζω συχνά. Σκοπεύω να ζητήσω ίσως δικό μου branch στο openwrt, ώστε να δημοσιεύω και την προσπάθειά μου. Αλλά πρώτα να έχω τουλάχιστον ένα compile.

----------

